# Sexual harassment at elite school



## Simple_Graduate (Aug 21, 2006)

*in.news.yahoo.com/060817/139/66r0l.html

In a shocking revelation, a girl student of Dehradun's Shigally Hill International Academy school today alleged that sexual harassment was going on in the school and that too with the due sanction of the authorities.

One of the students of the school, Dalef Singh, said at a press conference that some of the senior girls of the school abuse the targeted girls and often go to the extent of sexually abusing them.

"The senior girls used to abuse us by using foul languages. They even used to sexually abuse us at times. We complained about the matter to the school authorities but nothing was done in this regard," said Dalef Singh.

The girl, herself a victim of sexual abuse, was accompanied by her mother at the press conference. 

"When my daughter told me about this I talked to the Principal but she seems to be reluctant about the whole issue. It started affecting my daughter's mental health. So, I decided to bring this issue in the light", said Sonia Singh, the mother of Dalef.

However, the school management refuted the matter strongly, saying that no such thing was brought to the notice of the school authorities.

"No one ever contacted me or any concerned person from the staff. I strongly refute these charges", said Tanu Nayal, principal of the school.

Meanwhile, the police have registered a case against the school on the basis of the complaint lodged by the girl and her mother. Further investigations are going on in the matter.

"We have registered the case against the school and investigations are still going on. We cannot comment anything at this hour. We have to investigate the whole issue and see to the pros and cons of the case", said Rajkumar Verma, SHO, Rajpur Police station.

Shigally Hill International Academy is a reputed school in Doon and with the surfacing of such allegations on the school authorities, the future may prove to be fatal for the reputation of the institution in the long run.


----------



## led_shankar (Aug 22, 2006)

That's sick.....and the worst part is, people are going to just laugh, I'm sure...


----------



## eggman (Aug 22, 2006)

led_shankar said:
			
		

> That's sick.....and the worst part is, people are going to just laugh, I'm sure...


Right said. Its Sad, and the girl will alaways be looked in a shameful way..........sick!!!!!!!


----------



## eagle_y2j (Aug 22, 2006)

ugh! gals sexually abusing gals sounds interesting stuff ! but is tis true or publicity stunt like Rakhi Sawant lolz


----------



## william (Aug 28, 2006)

Thats too bad and this happened in school it even brings a bad name for the school and just think about that girl who is the vitim evryone will look towards her in shame.


----------



## satyamy (Aug 28, 2006)

That School Must Be Closed..................... shaaaaaaaa...........


----------



## neerajvohra (Aug 29, 2006)

omfg .......thts very bad..


----------



## linardni (Aug 29, 2006)

very unfair indeed....


----------



## rohan (Aug 29, 2006)

i just refuse to take sides..... i just pity the side which is not wrong.


----------



## thecyclone2k (Aug 29, 2006)

What the alleged party is going to say is - Nah! We dunno. Nothing such has been bought into notice! or, We have setup a committee to check into the matter! $%$$% Wanted to say bad words! s*ck!


----------



## deepak.krishnan (Aug 29, 2006)

its unfair and such illegal stuff must be banned


----------



## sanju (Aug 29, 2006)

it must be banned 
the gal should be praise for complaint into police.


----------



## freakanomics (Aug 31, 2006)

gals abusing gals?? New stuff, man. Really stinks, this whole affair....


----------



## thecyclone2k (Aug 31, 2006)

It ain't new. When I was at school the senior girls used to rag juniors (both boys and girls) with adult terms and questions, but, nothing physical! Boys atleast had some manners (they used adult terms only with boys). And, people say - boys are the ones who are bad, the evils! weird!


----------

